# JD's light condition



## Techie (Nov 5, 2011)

Hello I'm new here, I have a Jack Dempsey closely to 6 inches. 
I notice my JD is moving around when the light is off, but when my Blue Marina light is on (by timer), My JD goes to corner and hide. My question is it normal?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I wouldn't say it's normal nor abnormal. How long have you had it? Mine used to get skiddish once in a while, but with lights on and me flashing away with my camera, they were fine for the most part.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

RiceBurner, Your fish have become superstars, With all the pictures, LOL.


----------



## Techie (Nov 5, 2011)

Hei riceburner....Not sure how long I guess would be 2 years, Just got this from my in-law. Not sure if she or he? But the most interesting part of my JD, every feeding time, he often chew the food (hikari ciclid staple) and spit it out. Then convict (not sure if it's male of female) would eat the food .. I really love to see them feed then move.

@chromey I am one of the fans of riceburner JD's.


----------

